# LOC



## burlyman (Jan 30, 2014)

Trying to install a sub and amp in my 2001 tundra with a loc. The loc has four wires for speakers. A plus and neg for the left and plus and neg for the right. Also a power and remote. I spliced into my rear right door speaker with the loc, then ran the loc's power and remote to my amp. All for factory door speakers work and have sound, amp turns on but nothkng from the sub. RCA's from the line out converter are plugged into the amp also. Any ideas?


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Does the LOC have adjustable gains? If so, where are they set?


----------



## burlyman (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes it does have adjustable gains. I turned them both ways. All the way up and down. Got nothing. Both amp and subs are brand new i should add


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

What LOC do you have?


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

You should have:

Four wires for speaker inputs
Gray
Gray/Black
White 
White/Black

1 12v Positive
Red

1 Ground
Black

1 Remote output
Blue - this is a remote output to turn on your amp, not your LOC

1 Optional Ground Wire
Brown - should only be grounded is there is no sound audible on both channels


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Post the make and model number of the LOC and of the AMP.
Do you have the amp inputs switched to use the RCA inputs? Some amps have a high/low switch that selects either speaker inputs or RCA inputs.
Is it a monoblock amp or are you bridging a 2-channel amp?
What are the amp crossovers set to?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

If the amp turns on but there's nothing from the sub, unplug the RCA-type audio inputs at the amp and temporarily plug in a portable/phone MP3 player here just to see if the amp/sub is alive (not in the protection/fault mode).


----------



## burlyman (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks all for so many replies! What I'm trying to wire up is a, Scosche Model#: LOC2SL with bass knob. A MRP-500 Alpine Monoblock and a Polk audio 4 ohm,svc dxi 10, in a sealed box. I bought two 10's but just trying to get this thing to work.

I'm sure this is just a simple wring mistake on my part. I spliced into only one factory speaker. capped off the other two loc signal(gray) wires. Ran the loc's ground to my amp and the remote from the loc to the remote on my amp. Not a lighter or factory head unit. Rca's plugged into loc and amp. re-checked everything and nothing is loose. Is the amp getting power ( blue light) But not turning on internally? Idk, i have never used alpine? Thanks again all. I wil also look into the Rca's Mp3 trick if I can round up one


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

You need all four signal wires hooked up. That may be why you have no signal


----------



## burlyman (Jan 30, 2014)

GOT IT! Crappy wiring in premade box. Thanks all


----------



## burlyman (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds pretty good. I just have one ten going for now in a sealed box. I still have the other ten. Thinking of buying another single/ sealed box and wiring them together


----------

